# Anyone from Georgia?



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm in Grayson. There is one guy beside me who does astronomy. I'm looking to hang out and learn some things and also show things in which I learned.


----------



## elizpage (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey there! I'm in Kennesaw.


----------



## CAP (Jun 26, 2014)

I will be in Americus in a couple months.


----------



## Mashburn (Jan 29, 2015)

elizpage said:


> Hey there! I'm in Kennesaw.


 Did not know anyone had replied to this thread. Sorry. I sent you a message. 

If anyone is in the Georgia area who ever wants to meet and help each other out, send me a message.


----------



## Achaicus (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm in Northwest Georgia close to Chattanooga.


----------

